# Grizzly 5HP?



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Is it good, does it compare to clear vue's cyclone? It's much cheaper.

Also, I might place the dust collector *outside.* So, I'm not too worried about the quality of the bags.


http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-HP-Industrial-Dust-Collector/G0672

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you referring to the Grizzly cyclone, or the 5HP single stage? From the bag comment I'm guessing it's the single stage. Here the thing: you should worry about the quality of the bags, even if it's outside. They will clog, and you will have to clean them....a cyclone is supposed to eliminate (or at least minimize) that need. If you had a cyclone, and it's outside you wouldn't even need the filters, so price the CV without them and see what it would cost. But to the original question: it's really not a direct comparison between the 2, lots of differences in they way they work and the cyclones impact on air flow, etc. That said, I'd say the Griz units are very good.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

icor1031 said:


> Is it good, does it compare to clear vue's cyclone? It's much cheaper.
> 
> Also, I might place the dust collector *outside.* So, I'm not too worried about the quality of the bags.
> 
> ...


Based on the link you have in your post, that model ain't even close to what a clearvue is...


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Where are you located? Putting the dust collector outside removes more air than you can efficiently heat or cool. If it is outside you will need to open a door or window to get replacement air. Something to think about. 
Tom


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

mobilepaul said:


> Based on the link you have in your post, that model ain't even close to what a clearvue is...


Thanks for the warning! Now I'm back to saving for a clearvue. 




TomC said:


> Where are you located? Putting the dust collector outside removes more air than you can efficiently heat or cool. If it is outside you will need to open a door or window to get replacement air. Something to think about.
> Tom


The shop isn't well insulated, nor does it have A/C. So, opening the big door is fine. It'll add a breeze to keep me cool! :laughing:


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Apples and Oranges*



icor1031 said:


> Is it good, does it compare to clear vue's cyclone? It's much cheaper.
> 
> Also, I might place the dust collector *outside.* So, I'm not too worried about the quality of the bags.
> 
> ...


You are comparing apples and oranges. If you want the functionality of a Clear Vue, in a Grizzly product, then look at some of these:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cyclone-D-C-1-1-2-HP-2-Stage/G0703

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0440

http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0441

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0442

If you are a one man shop and only running one machine at a time, the GO703 at $900 with a 1-1/2HP motor will work fine for you. I use a 1.5HP Jet DC-1100, Top Hat pre-separator, 5" flexible hose with my Grizzly 20" surface planer and Jet 12" jointer. They both worked great, once I change from 4" flexible hose to 5".


----------

